# Hazel atlas factory location



## Lori Lyons (Mar 24, 2019)

Help...where is factory "B" for hazel atlas glassware?


----------



## coreya (Mar 25, 2019)

That will be hard to answer! Here is a link to a pdf on the Hazel atlas Co. that will give you more than you ever wanted to know 
https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Hazel-Atlas.pdf


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------

